
Freeciv WebGL 3D Updated - roschdal
http://play.freeciv.org/blog/2017/05/freeciv-webgl-3d-still-improving/?v
======
roschdal
A new version of Freeciv WebGL 3D has been released today. I would be very
interested in feedback about the new version!

